# [Solved] Help setting up Linksys WMP600N

## cubchai

lspci -k

```
Network controller: Ralink corp. RT2800 802.11n PCI

Subsystem: Linksys Device 0067

Kernel driver in use: rt2800pci

Kernel modules: rt2800pci
```

dmesg

```
[    5.676089] systemd-udevd[5001]: renamed network interface wlan0 to wlp3s7

```

ifconfig -a

```
wlp3s7: flags=4098<BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether 98:fc:11:e7:e0:0e  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0
```

Hi, I have been connected with cable all the time. But recently I have to connect with wireless. So I bought this WMP600N after reading it works (obviously I thought it was a bargain at that price, wireless n and dual band. Well the bargain is not really worth it as I have spent days making it to work.

Would be grateful if this is solved.

ThanksLast edited by cubchai on Tue Jun 18, 2013 5:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DONAHUE

does wlp3s7 show up in ifconfig (without -a) output? If so it would suggest that the driver is correct, firmware is installed, and the interface has been brought up.

does the symlink /etc/init.d/net.wlp3s7 exist?

look at /etc/conf.d/net; is wlp3s7 assigned the wpa_supplicant module? is  wlp3s7 assigned either the -Dwext or the -Dnl80211 driver? Note that wext must be selected in yhe kernel config. is wlp3s7 assigned the dhcpcp (or dhcp-client) module or fixed ip address and gateway address?

has an appropriate wpa_supplicnt.conf been provided?

```
emerge wgetpaste wpa_supplicant pciutils usbutils wireless-tools iw linux firmware

wgetpaste /etc/conf.d/net

wgetpaste /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

lspci -k | wgetpaste
```

 post url's returned for more help. ralink chips are my favorite.

----------

## cubchai

Ifconfig without -a does not show wlp3s7

I don't think the symlink exists.

```
conf.d/net http://bpaste.net/show/106686/

wpa_supplicant.conf http://bpaste.net/show/106687/

lspci -k http://bpaste.net/show/106688/
```

----------

## DONAHUE

I misspelled linux-firmware.

```
emerge linux-firmware
```

check firmware is installed:

```
 ls /lib/firmware/rt2860.bin
```

```
dmesg | grep -i rt2
```

 should produce output containing info similar to:  *Quote:*   

> phy0 -> rt2x00_set_chip: Info - Chipset detected - rt: 2860,
> 
> phy0 -> rt2x00lib_request_firmware: Info - Loading firmware file 'rt2860.bin'.
> 
> phy0 -> rt2x00lib_request_firmware: Info - Firmware detected - version: 0.26.
> ...

 

----------

## cubchai

I have solved this problem. Thank you for the guidance. Just a quick question. Since the driver is in the kernel. 

1) Why linux-firmware has to be emerged?

I would like the wireless to be connected whenever I am not connected to a lan cable. Is there a way to do this? Or I would like this machine to be completely off the network. For example I do not have a lan cable connected and no wireless and I just want to turn on the machine to watch movie without internet. I ask this because whenever my lan cable is not connected, it takes ages for me to get into X.

----------

## DONAHUE

firmware for most nic's is proprietary and binary, not licensed under gpl2 or equivalent

```
emerge ifplugd
```

 and you will be wired network when cable is plugged and wireless when not.

----------

## cubchai

Sorry for the disappearance. Shortly after I setup this wireless card, my graphics card just stopped working. I have moved home, fixed the graphics card and confirmed the wireless is working (placed next to the router for testing).

There is another problem, this WMP600N is not picking signal, very weak. 

I have tested that iphone and macbook have full signal. Android phone very weak. WMP600N can't even pick up the SSID.

Is this normal?

----------

## DONAHUE

not normal. does 

```
iwconfig  wlp3s7
```

 yield values like Tx-Power=20 dBm 

Power Management:off

 Link Quality=63/70  Signal level=-47 dBm

----------

## cubchai

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> not normal. does 
> 
> ```
> iwconfig  wlp3s7
> ```
> ...

 

Yes Tx-Power=20dBm, Power Management is off. No link Quality and signal level as not able to find the network to join.

By the way dmesg | grep -i rt2 is giving me

```
rt2800pci 0000:03:07.0 wlan0: disabling HT/VHT due to WEP/TKIP use
```

Scanning only returned 3 results. From my phone, there are more than 3 wireless networks around. From a Macbook there are even more (although the signal are very low).

----------

## DONAHUE

random questions:

the antennae are connected? antenna position has been varied? You used wpa_gui to scan for and try to setup the network? Did you buy locally so a return/exchange is possible ?

```
iwlist scan wlp3s7
```

 Find your router, do you see something like 

 *Quote:*   

>  Quality=49/70  Signal level=-61 dBm 

  for quality? 

The section describing encryption (Mine looks like

"Encryption key:on

ESSID:"youressid"

IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

Group Cipher : CCMP

Pairwise Ciphers (1) : CCMP

Authentication Suites (1) : PSK") matches what you have in wpa_supplicant.conf?

----------

## cubchai

I have tested without startx, everything works. But after I startx I can't even ping the gateway.

Is this related to the udev renaming issue? I have disabled the auto udev renaming. I created an empty 80-net-name-slot.rules.

----------

## DONAHUE

Did you reboot after  *Quote:*   

> I created an empty 80-net-name-slot.rules

 

Ordinarily startx should not affect wireless operation.

Starting your GUI apparently starts some sort of network management program that screws things up.

have you tried startx as both a normal user and as root? Any difference?

What display manager/windows manager/desktop are you using?

Have you ever had wicd or network manager installed?

Do you have wpa_gui? If so, run it to configure your network.

----------

## cubchai

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> Did you reboot after  *Quote:*   I created an empty 80-net-name-slot.rules 
> 
> Ordinarily startx should not affect wireless operation.
> 
> Starting your GUI apparently starts some sort of network management program that screws things up.
> ...

 

I have created the empty 80-net-name-slot.rules before.

I stopped using the wpa_gui worrying conflict. I am now using KDE. I will switch back to fluxbox to test out (Thanks for reminding).

Only installed wpa_gui. As mentioned earlier, within X, wpa_gui is not able to scan my wireless network.

Not at home right now. Will try something when I get home. (Still emerge -vuDN world now)

----------

## cubchai

Tried:

1) startx with root

2) startx into fluxbox

Conclusion:

without X everything is all right. Within X it does not work.

 :Rolling Eyes: 

Any other suggestions?

----------

## DONAHUE

Stop whatever network management program your gui wants to run from running and purge every bit of it from your machine.

This may be really hard. kde is hard to get rid of. I don't kde; however something called knetworkmanager or wicd-client may be your problem.

run 

```
emerge -s wicd networkmanager
```

 if the return shows any package as installed: unmerge it and purge its files if you wish to use gentoo style networking 

or

if you would rather use wicd or networkmanager remove gentoo networking and properly invoke the other means. the various forms of network management are jealous and the presence of part or all of more than one of them will cause failure.

----------

## cubchai

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> Stop whatever network management program your gui wants to run from running and purge every bit of it from your machine.
> 
> This may be really hard. kde is hard to get rid of. I don't kde; however something called knetworkmanager or wicd-client may be your problem.
> 
> run 
> ...

 

I don't have other network management.

Hi I think I know what is happening. As the wireless signal is poor in my room, it never successfully login, occupying the dhcp lease. So I just poweroff, restart the wifi router. Everything works, just that the room door has to be opened whenever I need more the network to be faster.   :Laughing: 

Thanks Donahue for all the support and advices.

----------

